
Meteorite came from the core of another planet. Inside it, a new mineral - Kaibeezy
https://www.theage.com.au/national/victoria/this-meteorite-came-from-the-core-of-another-planet-inside-it-a-new-mineral-20190830-p52mhg.html
======
Kaibeezy
_“This meteorite had an abundance of carbon in it. And as it slowly cooled
down, the iron and carbon came together and formed this mineral,” says Dr
Stuart Mills, Museums Victoria 's senior curator of geosciences._

 _Scientists have come across edscottite before, inside smelters. It is one of
the phases iron goes through when it is smelted into steel._

 _But they have never seen it naturally occurring. And minerals only get a
name when you can find them in nature._

